# Any teenage furries?



## Alabaster_Drazziken (Jan 12, 2009)

As I look through all the furry sites I visit, I see very few furries under the age of 18, is there anyone here who isn't aged 18 or above?

I feel like a distant minority...


----------



## FoothePanda (Jan 12, 2009)

You're not the only one!


----------



## virus (Jan 12, 2009)

lol the majority of the fandom is teenagers. The rough edges are adults.


----------



## Swordsman_02 (Jan 12, 2009)

'Ello...

Only 15 here.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 12, 2009)

Lol, hi there. x3 I'm 14 years old- I'll be 15 in August.


----------



## Magikian (Jan 12, 2009)

The reason they are 18+ is because they are lying.


----------



## Sektor_ (Jan 12, 2009)

16...


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 12, 2009)

There was a poll on a previous thread regarding this topic. http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=32451&highlight=furries. As you can see, roughly 50% of this fandom are from the ages of 18 or below.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 12, 2009)

hiya 16 here!


----------



## eevachu (Jan 12, 2009)

People lying about their age on the _internet?_  Why I've never heard of such a thing! 

[sup]BTW, I'm 16. [/sup]


----------



## Nargle (Jan 12, 2009)

17 here =3

Ohhh sooo clooossse!! Less than 2 months until I'm 18 XD


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 12, 2009)

17. Patiently waiting for raep time


----------



## Lukar (Jan 12, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> 17. Patiently waiting for raep time



Gasp! Shenzi's 17? xD Didn't know that.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 12, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Gasp! Shenzi's 17? xD Didn't know that.


Yeah, for some reason everyone thinks I'm older. =3


----------



## Uro (Jan 12, 2009)

No, no teenage furries.....
Wat?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm 17. Just a few more months until I don't have to be grouped with you kiddies anymore. ~_~;


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jan 12, 2009)

18 here! Not a kid anymore... ^^


----------



## Lukar (Jan 12, 2009)

German-Shepherd said:


> 18 here! Not a kid anymore... ^^



GOD DAMN YOU. D=


----------



## Lukar (Jan 12, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Yeah, for some reason everyone thinks I'm older. =3



xD Lol, is that a good thing in your opinion?


----------



## chetchaka (Jan 12, 2009)

Yup. 15 here.


----------



## haynari (Jan 12, 2009)

16 sup!


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 12, 2009)

14, hello.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 12, 2009)

15.


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 12, 2009)

hey sweet im not the only 15 year old!


----------



## Holsety (Jan 12, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Just a few more months until I don't have to be grouped with you kiddies anymore. ~_~;



Lucky you, I have to wait until October to turn 18 :<


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Jan 12, 2009)

*Raises hand*  

16 here.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jan 12, 2009)

Lukar said:


> GOD DAMN YOU. D=



 But I wish I was 17 again.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 12, 2009)

German-Shepherd said:


> But I wish I was 17 again.


Yeah, I do have it pretty good right now. 8)


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 12, 2009)

Sup. 16. 17 in three months.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 12, 2009)

17 is a nice age, because at 18 people start expecting things from you (and in my case, I'm expected to move out :X).


----------



## mmmke (Jan 13, 2009)

17, 18 in march


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 13, 2009)

sadly I'm 19...but yea...some of the younger teenage furs tend to lie about their age, specially if theres an adult area.

and Shenzi stop it...you know I live the state below you


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 13, 2009)

Holsety said:


> 17 is a nice age, because at 18 people start expecting things from you (and in my case, I'm expected to move out :X).



This, yeah. At 17, you can really start coming out as an adult without worrying about the responsibilities.  YAY


----------



## FurryFox (Jan 13, 2009)

Lolz, I'm 15, 16 in August =D


----------



## Tasuric (Jan 13, 2009)

Jesus christ i'm old! D:

22! D:


----------



## Laughing_otter (Jan 13, 2009)

Huzzah... I'm 18!


----------



## Lamont (Jan 13, 2009)

n_n I'm 17! Turning 18 in August. Big year this year XD


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Jan 13, 2009)

I am 15, as well.


----------



## Tails Fox (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm 16. And my oldest furry friend is 17. I mostly hang around with furrys my age xP


----------



## IanCC (Jan 13, 2009)

Magikian said:


> The reason they are 18+ is because they are lying.


true :lol:

I'm 16 >w<


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm 16, but I don't want to turn 18 yet. Most of my friends already have jobs and can all drive. I have neither and no where close to getting either.


----------



## Tasuric (Jan 13, 2009)

KeatonKitsune said:


> I'm 16, but I don't want to turn 18 yet. Most of my friends already have jobs and can all drive. I have neither and no where close to getting either.



Don't feel bad, adulthood is severely overrated.


----------



## Wreth (Jan 13, 2009)

15 =D


----------



## Talvi (Jan 13, 2009)

So is childhood.


----------



## X (Jan 13, 2009)

im in my teens.


----------



## Doug (Jan 13, 2009)

KeatonKitsune said:


> I'm 16, but I don't want to turn 18 yet. Most of my friends already have jobs and can all drive. I have neither and no where close to getting either.


16, and this ^


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 13, 2009)

14 Here, 15 in april.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 13, 2009)

Almost 18 can't wait *gets up paces room*


----------



## ElectricJackal (Jan 13, 2009)

im an original binge drinking weed smoking teenage furfag =P


----------



## Riptor (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm 16 years old, if anyone cares.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 13, 2009)

I turn 13 next week


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Jan 13, 2009)

17. 18 in august.


----------



## Elite723 (Jan 13, 2009)

*rasies paw* I'm 14 X3


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 13, 2009)

Ey im 19 but i still consider myself a teen. i mean Nineteen C'mon its still gotta count right? lawl


----------



## Koori (Jan 13, 2009)

17, do I count on this? o.o


----------



## Jenzo770 (Jan 14, 2009)

15, soon 16

really, almost everyone here are teenagers anyway -.-


----------



## Absinthe (Jan 14, 2009)

Thankfully I don't fall under the "18 and below" category.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm 14.. 
there alots of underage peep here buddy XD


----------



## BlackRat (Jan 14, 2009)

'Tis true, the majority or people I've seen on here are under 20, or so they say. 
Very close to 18, but here that really doesn't do much for me.


----------



## X (Jan 14, 2009)

whats with all the 15/16 year old furries? @_@


----------



## foxinblack (Jan 14, 2009)

15!


----------



## Nargle (Jan 14, 2009)

Holsety said:


> 17 is a nice age, because at 18 people start expecting things from you (and in my case, I'm expected to move out :X).



I've been wanting to move out since I was like 12 @.@

Soon as I'm 18, I'm OUTA HERE!

Well, not literally. I'll still have to wait 2 months to complete high school. But I do already have my apartment complex picked out =3


----------



## Holsety (Jan 14, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I've been wanting to move out since I was like 12 @.@
> 
> Soon as I'm 18, I'm OUTA HERE!
> 
> Well, not literally. I'll still have to wait 2 months to complete high school. But I do already have my apartment complex picked out =3



Really? I wouldn't mind moving out, having my own place would have benefits, but I'd rather not deal with taxes/payments of various sorts just yet :<


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 14, 2009)

14!

Oh wait, sorry, I'm actually 8Â½.


----------



## Kalianos (Jan 14, 2009)

right, 17 turning 18 in march...2 months and 4 days to go till I can buy cigarettes and add another 3 years till fun times with alcohol...Either way I'm going to be spending time being a military bitch


----------



## Jack (Jan 14, 2009)

guilty as charged!
16. turning 17 in may!


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 14, 2009)

Barely old enough to register in this corner. *grins*


----------



## BlauShep (Jan 14, 2009)

i'm 15, o-o LOL


----------



## NeoEevee (Jan 14, 2009)

Just turned 13 in October. I've been surfing the interwebz since age 8 though.


----------



## WolfTailz (Jan 14, 2009)

I am now 16 =)


----------



## Nargle (Jan 14, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Really? I wouldn't mind moving out, having my own place would have benefits, but I'd rather not deal with taxes/payments of various sorts just yet :<



Trust me, a few hundred bucks every month would be worth it **Dreamy gaze**

I am kind of a stray at the moment, though, so I'm a little biased. =P


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 14, 2009)

Kickin it in Cali YALL!!! 15 and growin, 16 in june


----------



## Lady_zero (Jan 14, 2009)

14, gonna be 15 next month! Phew, thought I was the only under 18 one here.


----------



## QwertyQwert (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm 16 here.


----------



## elidolente (Jan 15, 2009)

17 here, 18 in June. Got into yiff at 12 (started young, on the ahrd stuff). Went till 13, stopped, re-evaluated life (getting caught also made do it:/), and then recently came after deciding to just go on the regular stuff and evaluating it with God. I usually do this in my life, start something hardcore than cut back.

EX: I cussed more when I was 6 than I do now, not to mention the fact I shoved a stick in someones eye :/. I do REGULAR forms of fighting and exercise now, but I was a menace when I was younger.


----------



## SadPandaEh (Jan 15, 2009)

i be 15 years old... turning 16 in august :X.


----------



## Maddrow (Mar 16, 2010)

15! :3
Kind of sucks when you have to find ways to buy collars and tails behind your parent's backs X3


----------



## Riley (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm 18, ha ha.  Now watch in amazement as I go legally buy cigarettes, porn, a house, a gun, a car, and pay taxes.  

Wait that last one isn't fun at all.


----------



## icecold24 (Mar 16, 2010)

Alabaster_Drazziken said:


> As I look through all the furry sites I visit, I see very few furries under the age of 18, is there anyone here who isn't aged 18 or above?
> 
> I feel like a distant minority...



That's like saying there's no black people in Africa. Or that there's no fundies in the US.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 16, 2010)

...old thread...

I'm 15. 16 in exactly one month.


----------



## ThreeDog (Mar 16, 2010)

14 going on 15 in Spetember here.


----------



## ThreeDog (Mar 16, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Kind of sucks when you have to find ways to buy collars and tails behind your parent's backs X3


 
Yes this.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

lolwut? I'm 13 :O


----------



## Riley (Mar 17, 2010)

Tommy said:


> ...old thread...



Now I feel dirty...Curse you Maddrow!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 17, 2010)

I am 16, I am fabulous mhmmm, gurl you know it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't see many teenagers.
Maybe because they never post.
Or they do and I don't know.
Spies


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 17, 2010)

19 is still a teen though


----------



## Tommy (Mar 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I don't see many teenagers.
> Maybe because they never post.
> Or they do and I don't know.
> Spies



I'm a teenager, and I post a lot. But you are right in a way, I don't see too many others.


----------



## Bir (Mar 17, 2010)

18 here. Sorry. XD 19 in July ^^


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 17, 2010)

:3
I post all the time, well maybe not all the time...
I'm a liar!


----------



## Bando (Mar 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I don't see many teenagers.
> Maybe because they never post.
> Or they do and I don't know.
> Spies



i'm 16 and i talk with you kind of frequently.

brb sappin' your dispenser :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'm a teenager, and I post a lot. But you are right in a way, I don't see too many others.


Yeah..
I won't tell a thing about my age, but I can say I don't understand and can understand.


----------



## Bando (Mar 17, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'm a teenager, and I post a lot. But you are right in a way, I don't see too many others.



Yo.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 17, 2010)

Since this thread hasn't been shot yet, 19. Still in the "teens," not the 'twenties."


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Yo.



shotacon


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> shotacon


I like shotacon...


----------



## Bando (Mar 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> shotacon



No, I'm 16. I was merely informing you all that I'm a teen and i post a lot.


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

God, I hate you maddrow, 15 here though, 16 in august.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Mar 17, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> I'm 18, ha ha.  Now watch in amazement as I go legally buy cigarettes, porn, a house, a gun, a car, and pay taxes.
> 
> Wait that last one isn't fun at all.



I feel that one man. And I raise you; "...As I work 40 hrs a week, buy gas, put up with coworkers, and scramble for food on $9 an hour."
19 almost 20 here. And no, I do not fake my age, not anymore.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I like shotacon...


Really
I thought you like yaoi



Bando37 said:


> No, I'm 16. I was merely informing you all that I'm a teen and i post a lot.



I still can't figure why is there a mop in your avatar.


----------



## Bando (Mar 17, 2010)

leon said:


> God, I hate you maddrow, 15 here though, 16 in august.



Is realy 16 in a month, but I like to fancy myself it because I drive places now


CynicalCirno said:


> I still can't figure why is there a mop in your avatar.



It's a broom. Check out the Broomapocolypse thread in forum games.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Really
> I thought you like yaoi


Yaoi shotacon  Mmhmmm, my friend thinks I am a shota.... --_--
I remind her and my other gay friend of an anime boy, I was like what?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> It's a broom. Check out the Broomapocolypse thread in forum games.


I will.



EdieFantabulous said:


> Yaoi shotacon  Mmhmmm, my friend thinks I am a shota.... --_--
> I remind her and my other gay friend of an anime boy, I was like what?



I wish I had a gay friend :[


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Really
> I thought you like yaoi
> 
> 
> ...



That would be a broom.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I wish I had a gay friend :[


Apparently I don't count --_--


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> That would be a broom.


Too many broom.


----------



## darzoz (Mar 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I wish I had a gay friend :[


me too.. >_>


I'm 14 by the way.


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Apparently I don't count --_--


 
No, you don't. >=C


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

darzoz said:


> me too.. >_>
> 
> 
> I'm 14 by the way.



No, why would someone want a gay friend?

Well, I don't have many friends either so any friend only helps.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 17, 2010)

17. I suspect some people are not fully honest about their age, least their pronz supply be cut off.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 17, 2010)

leon said:


> No, you don't. >=C


>.<


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

cronlv16 said:


>


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 17, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> 17. I suspect some people are not fully honest about their age, least their pronz supply be cut off.



I'm not to worried about it though.


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


>



:/ Try harder next time, I know you can do it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

cronlv16 said:


> :/ Try harder next time, I know you can do it.



It kinda got old.
So let's use Mr. New Jesus.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 17, 2010)

14 :|


----------



## MattyK (Mar 17, 2010)

*N-N-N-NECROMANCY*
...Yeah, anybody else notice the OP is from 200_9_? Or is it just me.
...And, I award Maddrow the Necromancy Award, that, and he broke my Quotes, period.

Meh, might aswell jump on the Bandwagon. 17. That is all.



cronlv16 said:


>


 
...Please, take a seat.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 17, 2010)

AUUUGH YOUNGFAGS!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 17, 2010)

Here, bitches o-o


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Apparently I don't count --_--



Why don't you count?

Aren't you a yaoi lover gay furry?
Or you lack a penis?



Toraneko said:


> AUUUGH YOUNGFAGS!



Why do you hate youngsters?
Are you a 40 years old pedo bubble?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 17, 2010)

Nargle said:


> 17 here =3
> 
> Ohhh sooo clooossse!! Less than 2 months until I'm 18 XD


 
I can wai-oh, you're probably 18 by now. Nice.



Shenzebo said:


> 17. Patiently waiting for raep time


 
Patiently? I dunno...



Toraneko said:


> AUUUGH YOUNGFAGS!


 
AUUUGH FURFAGS!



Btw, I don't have to lie about my age :V . I'm 18. Will be 19 in a few months, but no rush.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I can wai-oh, you're probably 18 by now. Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lies
you are 50


----------



## Melkor (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll be 17 tommorow, I'm still a teenager..


----------



## Atrak (Mar 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> lies
> you are 50


 
Actually, I am 132.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 17, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Actually, I am 132.


Lies.
You're 132 & 1/2


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Actually, I am 132.



Ah okay happy birthday














What, in the fuck, are you looking at?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 17, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Actually, I am 132.


I was off by only three hundred years, meh.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 17, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Lies.
> You're 132 & 1/2


 
132 and 3/8 >:V .



CynicalCirno said:


> Ah okay happy birthday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The Game, of course.



Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I was off by only three hundred years, meh.


 
Yeah, I've grown younger since last we met.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> 132 and 3/8 >:V .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lost it five minutes ago in your "Me?" thread so I didn't lose it.
You suicided, without hurting me.
You ruse.


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 17, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> 132 and 3/8 >:V .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh darn, all is lost.


----------



## torachi (Mar 17, 2010)

Alabaster_Drazziken said:


> I feel like a distant minority...


lolwut?

i probably have some hair somewhere thats still in its teens...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 17, 2010)

im 15....but not a fur so meh :/


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm a teenager!


----------



## garoose (Mar 17, 2010)

I turn 18 on the 22nd, so at the moment I fall under your category


----------



## Ratte (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm 17 and what is this?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm 17 and what is this?



This is underage rape.
Ratte, you better recognize.


----------



## Sev (Mar 18, 2010)

15 on the 25th.


----------



## Barak (Mar 18, 2010)

16 on the 30th april =3


----------



## -Guy- (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm 17, just a few months away from being 18.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 18, 2010)

*Hesus Frigging Christe!  * 

I drink Scotch that is older than most of ya.  This depresses me no end.  BRB, age-locking the lot of ya! :evil:





(no, not really, but I probably should)


----------



## Atrak (Mar 18, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> *Hesus Frigging Christe! *
> 
> I drink Scotch that is older than most of ya. This depresses me no end. BRB, age-locking the lot of ya! :evil:
> 
> ...


 
It should only depress you if you actually bought the Scotch when it was new :V .


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 18, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It should only depress you if you actually bought the Scotch when it was new :V .



New Scotch?  Good Scotch isn't even bottled until its 12 or 18 years old.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 18, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> New Scotch?  Good Scotch isn't even bottled until its 12 or 18 years old.


Don't drink skotch!
Drink real russian vodka now  - 100% alchohol!


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 18, 2010)

Hurr Hurr I be 16 
HURR :V 17 in may fags


----------



## Yrr (Mar 18, 2010)

I feel sorry for anyone who doesn't remember the millenium.

also I'm 16


----------



## Atrak (Mar 18, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> New Scotch? Good Scotch isn't even bottled until its 12 or 18 years old.


 
Exactly :V .


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 18, 2010)

17 here

and even if people are lying about their age wat r u gonna do its the interwebz haha


----------



## RoseHexwit (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm seventeen, but that'll change in September.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 18, 2010)

18 here. :3


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm 17, and I officially joined when I was 16 (though I had furry-related thoughts before then).  I wasn't very mature back then, and I made very inappropriate comments that I regret to this day.  I am sincerely sorry to all parties involved.  As such, artists that I like, and especially their friends, have taught me greatly in that short period of time about proper netiquette.

So, in short, yes there are a great multitude of us.  Most of us in fact have not reached adulthood or have not done so upon joining.  Obviously it shows, as many of us are not very mature.  However, I will be 18 in September and will be proud to have the right to vote in 2010 the way I couldn't in 2008.


----------



## Beta Link (Mar 18, 2010)

15 here, gonna be 16 in a month.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 18, 2010)

oh hey youngins.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 18, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> oh hey youngins.



You aren't old enough to use that term.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 18, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You aren't old enough to use that term.



i'm old enough for this to be hot, but not old enough for it to be pedophilia!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 18, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'm old enough for this to be hot, but not old enough for it to be pedophilia!



In other words, a minor.


----------



## TDK (Mar 18, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'm old enough for this to be hot, but not old enough for it to be pedophilia!



That's the fine line I constantly have to tip toe around. I don't wan't my 18th birthday present be a sentence in jail :<


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 18, 2010)

TDK said:


> That's the fine line I constantly have to tip toe around. I don't wan't my 18th birthday present be a sentence in jail :<



same :C i'll be 18 in two months...


----------



## quayza (Mar 18, 2010)

!8 in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Romanpower (Mar 18, 2010)

just turned 18!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 19, 2010)

I just turned 18 on St. Patricks day...I consider "teens" to be like 13-17ish but that's just me.


----------



## DarknessHaven (Mar 19, 2010)

18 Now 19 in a few months X3

I've been a fur for almost 6 years  Wow, I didn't think it was that long. X3


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 19, 2010)

furries have intrigued me my entire life but i really got into it like 6 months ago


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 19, 2010)

turning 17 in May


----------



## quayza (Mar 19, 2010)

Fur for about 3 years now. Havent really been that active then.


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Mar 19, 2010)

There are thousands of teenaged furries lol


----------



## Usarise (Mar 19, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> same :C i'll be 18 in two months...


 holy shit harley is 17!?!?   i though he was some 40 year old dude fuckin dead animals in a van! 0_0     hopefully you have your own place right?

/ontopic im 15 ^^


----------



## JDFox (Mar 20, 2010)

God damn it this thread makes me feel old...-.-


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 20, 2010)

Lalalala, I though Harley was young :3


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> same :C i'll be 18 in two months...


I imagined Mr. Harley in his mid 20's...


----------



## Leon (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I imagined Mr. Harley in his mid 20's...


He's really a 50 year old, pedo bear. :V


----------



## Tommy (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I imagined Mr. Harley in his mid 20's...



Likewise. He seems nothing like a 17 year old.

...unless he isn't.


----------



## WolfieTeen (Mar 20, 2010)

16 ..... about to be 17 in June


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 20, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Likewise. He seems nothing like a 17 year old.
> 
> ...unless he isn't.


A lot of people think I am much older than I am, I think they are weirdos.


----------



## IT! (Mar 20, 2010)

me!!! (16)


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> holy shit harley is 17!?!?   i though he was some 40 year old dude fuckin dead animals in a van! 0_0     hopefully you have your own place right?
> 
> /ontopic im 15 ^^



nah man i'm just 17, and i live with my parents still. derp.


----------



## BlueIceHusky (Mar 20, 2010)

of corse there are teen furs, we are the new blood of the community! =) But its nice to hear from teen furs too!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 20, 2010)

I am a teenager ^.^


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

leon said:


> He's really a 50 year old, pedo bear. :V


..would he be a pedo weasel? :/


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..would he be a pedo weasel? :/


You have a good point love.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You have a good point love.


.__.


----------



## Kokobeanie (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm 15 =]
Apparently along with many others...
I've been a fur since i was 11 Haha xD


----------



## Atrak (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> holy shit harley is 17!?!?   i though he was some 40 year old dude fuckin dead animals in a van! 0_0     hopefully you have your own place right?
> 
> /ontopic im 15 ^^





WillowWulf said:


> I imagined Mr. Harley in his mid 20's...





leon said:


> He's really a 50 year old, pedo bear. :V



You guys are terrible at judging people :V .


----------



## Leon (Mar 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You guys are terrible at judging people :V .


 
I'm kidding of course, I love harley. :3c


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 20, 2010)

leon said:


> I'm kidding of course, I love harley. :3c



Everyone loves Harley <3


----------



## Atrak (Mar 20, 2010)

leon said:


> I'm kidding of course, I love harley. :3c



Sure you are.



Scotty1700 said:


> Everyone loves Harley <3



Even the roadkill he rapes :V .


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hehe yeah. Roadkill loves him just as much as he loves blowing his load in a carcass of decaying and/or rotting flesh ^_^


----------



## Atrak (Mar 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe yeah. Roadkill loves him just as much as he loves blowing his load in a carcass of decaying and/or rotting flesh ^_^



It's only real roadkill if it has maggots.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's only real roadkill if it has maggots.



That too.....


----------



## Atrak (Mar 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That too.....



Don't even get me started on the color and smell...also taste...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Don't even get me started on the color and smell...also taste...



Taste...the fuck??


----------



## Leon (Mar 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Don't even get me started on the color and smell...also taste...


 
Aint nothin like grandmas roadkill surprise. :\/


----------



## Atrak (Mar 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Taste...the fuck??



The very best roadkill is so rancid you can taste it with your dick. Harley knows :V .



leon said:


> Aint nothin like grandmas roadkill surprise. :\/



Grandma *is *the surprise :V .


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The very best roadkill is so rancid you can taste it with your dick. Harley knows :V .
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma *is *the surprise :V .



LOL


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The very best roadkill is so rancid you can taste it with your dick. Harley knows :V .
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma *is *the surprise :V .


lol BAM! Also MOOOOOOOORE PEPAARR!


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Taste...the fuck??


some people do eat roadkill...no joke...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 20, 2010)

Wait... if you're all _goddamned _kids, I could never hang out with you IRL.

Teenagers are the reason I have to seek refuge in bookshops. They're why school holidays suck for everyone else.

Also, the Party V& thing... D:


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> nah man i'm just 17, and i live with my parents still. derp.


lol i bet you cant wait to get out then? seeing as you have some _different_ habits...... im sure they love u very much.... :/



Harebelle said:


> Wait... if you're all _goddamned _kids, I could never hang out with you IRL.
> 
> Teenagers are the reason I have to seek refuge in bookshops. They're why school holidays suck for everyone else.


 aww you could still hang with me ^^ i dont care if older ppl are around.   
and im ALWAYS in the bookstores....your screw'd XD
dont worry about the holidays! im gunna be in South America!


----------



## Mojotaian (Mar 20, 2010)

Nargle said:


> 17 here =3
> 
> Ohhh sooo clooossse!! Less than 2 months until I'm 18 XD


 
were u born in may!?

Same here! less than 2 months till 18, so yeah, still a youngin...

Though, I'm going to be a kid until long into my 90's


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Wait... if you're all _goddamned _kids, I could never hang out with you IRL.
> 
> Teenagers are the reason I have to seek refuge in bookshops. They're why school holidays suck for everyone else.
> 
> Also, the Party V& thing... D:


..Shouldn't you be cleaning Mr. Edgeworth's office?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..Shouldn't you be cleaning Mr. Edgeworth's office?



Don't tell him, but I lost the key, pal.

....


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Don't tell him, but I lost the key, pal.
> 
> ....


>: (


----------



## Koco (Mar 20, 2010)

19 here. : )


----------



## Innuk (Mar 20, 2010)

Thirtyteen.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 20, 2010)

baw im almost not a teen no more....   

wow that just hit me... lol


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 20, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> baw im almost not a teen no more....
> 
> wow that just hit me... lol



Meh, just turned 18 and I feel no different. My physical age went up a year and my mental age decreased about half a year from what it already was so I'm essentually a 10 year old in an 18 year old body


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, just turned 18 and I feel no different. My physical age went up a year and my mental age decreased about half a year from what it already was so I'm essentually a 10 year old in an 18 year old body



my mom always told me to be wild and crazy when youre young so its all out of your system when your an adult.
so yes, really i act like im 12.  lol


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 20, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> my mom always told me to be wild and crazy when youre young so its all out of your system when your an adult.
> so yes, really i act like im 12.  lol



HAH, I prefer to be rambunctious my whole life, kids at heart for the win :3


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's only real roadkill if it has maggots.



that's my favorite <3

not really, i do have SOME class! i only unf the best roadkill.



WillowWulf said:


> some people do eat roadkill...no joke...



back when i was vegetarian, i was going to eat roadkill. but, my family wouldn't let me pick it up.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> HAH, I prefer to be rambunctious my whole life, kids at heart for the win :3



ill be crazy and young my whole life. screw what my mom says.

at 18-30:  ill be the center of the party
at 31-60:  ill be that guy that just doesnt act his age (and still aint married)
at 60+:    ill be that old guy that always makes escape attempts from the nursing home, with lotsa swearing and fighting back.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

"You may only be young for so long, but you can be immature forever." ^^


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 20, 2010)

How old do you guys think I am?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> How old do you guys think I am?


 i think your 17.  and your birthday is in November.



HarleyParanoia said:


> back when i was vegetarian, i was going to eat roadkill. but, my family wouldn't let me pick it up.


im curious... WHAT does your family think of you? 0_o


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> back when i was vegetarian, i was going to eat roadkill. but, my family wouldn't let me pick it up.


They had a segment about scavengers on National Geographic's _Taboo..._the guy had an entire feast basically of roadkill

...and speaking of roadkill...I saw a bird this morning...it looked pretty fresh..


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i think your 17. and your birthday is in November.


 Close, but no cigar, mister. You're too young for it anyways >.>

And me in terms of US ways of counting age



WillowWulf said:


> They had a segment about scavengers on National Geographic's _Taboo..._the guy had an entire feast basically of roadkill
> 
> ...and speaking of roadkill...I saw a bird this morning...it looked pretty fresh..


 I find raw meat appealing, but.... Ewww, it's probably infested with fucking bacteria and decaying. I'm not into necrophilia >.>


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...and speaking of roadkill...I saw a bird this morning...it looked pretty fresh..


and did you eat it? :3   well... that also depends on the bird.... i shot a crow out of a tree once (it was pissing me off....)  and then i ate it....



Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Close, but no cigar, mister. You're too young for it anyways >.>
> 
> And me in terms of US ways of counting age
> 
> ...


but i want a cigar....

raw steak is good...  but yeah.  decaying stuff is probably unhealthy >.>  and youll get sick....   
necro is sick.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> raw steak is good... but yeah. decaying stuff is probably unhealthy >.> and youll get sick....
> necro is sick.


 You got that right, bro


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> and did you eat it? :3


no...I stared at it for a really long time..


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> no...I stared at it for a really long time..


 -_-  ok then...


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> no...I stared at it for a really long time..


Trying to bring it back to life with your mind? @_@


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Trying to bring it back to life with your mind? @_@


nah...


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

But staying on topic...if you _haven't_ already figured it out, I'm 15 dammit


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> nah...


i know some spells to bring it back to life...
×œ×¢×œ×•×ª! ×œ×¢×œ×•×ª! ×¢×œ×™×™×ª×” ×œ×—×™×•×ª ×¦×™×¤×•×¨ ×©×•×‘ ×—×¡×¨ ×—×™×™×! ×›×©×ž×¦×™×¢×™× ×©×œ×™ ×× ×™ ×”×“× ×©×œ ×”×¤×§×•×“×” ×–×”! chant that and then give it some of your blood.



WillowWulf said:


> But staying on topic...if you _haven't_ already figured it out, I'm 15 dammit


 so your 15? cool! so am i!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 20, 2010)

You kids should be in school. And if school is out, you should be doing homework or Astronomy Club or something!


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You kids should be in school. And if school is out, you should be doing homework or Astronomy Club or something!


...Don't you have a case you should be investigating?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...Don't you have a case you should be investigating?



Yeah.
The Case of the School-Skipping Students.
GRR


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Yeah.
> The Case of the School-Skipping Students.
> GRR


OBJECTION!!


----------



## Foxxtrot (Mar 20, 2010)

18 here.  Will be 19 soon, though.  Getting old.  >.>


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 20, 2010)

Howdy y'all 16 I am


----------



## Garreth (Mar 20, 2010)

When you become 19, your life is pretty much over.

I think anyone younger then 16 really shouldn't be in this fandom.


----------



## Browder (Mar 20, 2010)

Garreth said:


> I think anyone younger then 16 really shouldn't be in this fandom.



This. I know it's just a fandom but it's a poorly censored one.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 20, 2010)

Most furries are.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> This. I know it's just a fandom but it's a poorly censored one.


 im 15, part of the problem, and PROUD OF IT! XD


----------



## Foxxtrot (Mar 20, 2010)

Garreth said:


> When you become 19, your life is pretty much over.


 
Yeah, I figured that much.  I've accepted my fate. -_-'


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im curious... WHAT does your family think of you? 0_o



they don't knowww.



Usarise said:


> necro is sick.



i don't think so <3


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 20, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i don't think so <3


Obviously.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 20, 2010)

I turned 18 right around the time I first started identifying myself as a furry, so no.


----------



## Aurag2 (Mar 20, 2010)

15..and always willing to make teenage friends on here.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 20, 2010)

Seems like _a lot_ of furries are teenagers.


----------



## AndrewFox (Mar 20, 2010)

17 ^^


----------



## coba (Mar 21, 2010)

well is there supose to be a age on the site? because i really if you think about it it's a site where furries meet, have fun talking, and making plans to go to conventions so ya really just a thought but thats what i think.

 and so all you know im 13 years old and turning 14 this month on march 28 XD :3


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 21, 2010)

coba said:


> well is there supose to be a age on the site? because i really if you think about it it's a site where furries meet, have fun talking, and making plans to go to conventions so ya really just a thought but thats what i think.
> 
> and so all you know im 13 years old and turning 14 this month on march 28 XD :3



well HELLO there youngin'...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

Harley's preparing the van as we speak..


----------



## coba (Mar 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> well HELLO there youngin'...


 
hi whats up HarleyParanoia ? 

just want to know is there any other 13 year old furries?


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Harley's preparing the van as we speak..



Yep. Prepare yourself.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh gees. lol, I'm under 16, and I'm still here. anthro animals aren't bad.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 21, 2010)

coba said:


> hi whats up HarleyParanoia ?
> 
> just want to know is there any other 13 year old furries?



yea, yea, ain't many other 13 year olds around here...you should come to my rickety van! there's...uh...lots of candy in the back!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

And a syringe full of something  but that's for us to share. [not gonna clean the needle though. that's hazardous.]


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> And a syringe full of something  but that's for us to share. [not gonna clean the needle though. that's hazardous.]



full of...liquid sugar. ignore that it's brown.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> yea, yea, ain't many other 13 year olds around here...you should come to my rickety van! there's...uh...lots of candy in the back!



He's not lying, ya know.


----------



## coba (Mar 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> yea, yea, ain't many other 13 year olds around here...you should come to my rickety van! there's...uh...lots of candy in the back!


 
umm... sorry im not supose to talk to strangers, well my parents arn't goin to be around so what kind of candy is there ??

it really doesn't mader to me as long as theres lots of it ( yum)


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 21, 2010)

coba said:


> umm... sorry im not supose to talk to strangers, well my parents arn't goin to be around so what kind of candy is there ??
> 
> it really doesn't mader to me as long as theres lots of it ( yum)



lots of candy, but you have to be naked to get them!


----------



## coba (Mar 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> lots of candy, but you have to be naked to get them!


 
well how umm.. how naked do i have to be ??
can i at least wear at least one peice of clothing ??


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

coba said:


> well how umm.. how naked do i have to be ??
> can i at least wear at least one peice of clothing ??



I'm pretty sure he meant completely naked...


----------



## coba (Mar 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'm pretty sure he meant completely naked...


well my feet might get cold so i was goin to ask if i can wear my socks, ohh and can you bring cookiez that would be fantastic i would so be there??


----------



## Weebz (Mar 21, 2010)

Off the current topic, yet on topic, i'm 16.
So yeah. Qualified Furry teen.


----------



## Foxxtrot (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow..  I'm just glad I'm here to watch this conversation unfold.  XD


----------



## Weebz (Mar 21, 2010)

Foxxtrot said:


> Wow.. I'm just glad I'm here to watch this conversation unfold. XD


Great conversation, no?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 21, 2010)

16.


----------



## coba (Mar 21, 2010)

ya sorry umm.. ok well harley when you want to make plans send me a message, and another thing who else is going to be there, just wonderin ??


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 21, 2010)

im 15 ^^


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Mar 21, 2010)

18  does that count?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

SexyRedFoxxy said:


> 18  does that count?


I'm 18 too wanna yiff me


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm 18 too wanna yiff me



Me three, speaking of 3....Hehe


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Me three, speaking of 3....Hehe


I'm up for a 3 way, one in my ass while I do the 3rd in the ass


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

Knowing that people are under 18 here makes me feel like a pedophile, considering the kind of things we talk about on this forum. D:


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

then feel like a pedo-gator!  Im still a minor so cant touch dis! *hammertime*


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> then feel like a pedo-gator!  Im still a minor so cant touch dis! *hammertime*


C'MERE BOY, THERE'S A SPECIAL PLACE FOR YOU IN SOFTPAW MAGAZINE


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> C'MERE BOY, THERE'S A SPECIAL PLACE FOR YOU IN SOFTPAW MAGAZINE


 NO! CUB IS BAD! ...besides.... i cant cheat on my other employers now can i?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> NO! CUB IS BAD! ...besides.... i cant cheat on my other employers now can i?


What employers do you speak of?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What employers do you speak of?


 we cannot speak of this here....there are spies everywhere!


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Weebz (Mar 21, 2010)

^Spy.


----------



## Mufasa's_Boy (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm 17, don't turn 18 for another 9 months


----------



## Ben (Mar 21, 2010)

I am a twenty-five year old pedophile from Zambia. Give me all your underage boy dicks.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 21, 2010)

banplz


----------



## Magikian (Mar 21, 2010)

Haha, enjoy not being able to buy alcohol.


----------



## Ben (Mar 21, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> banplz


I need their nubile energy to build my de-aging machine, my cause is good and noble you sick commie oppressor.


Zambians hate Communism, right?


----------



## Magikian (Mar 21, 2010)

Ben said:


> I need their nubile energy to build my de-aging machine, my cause is good and noble you sick commie oppressor.
> 
> 
> Zambians hate Communism, right?



DESTROY THE ZAMBIANS IN THE NAME OF THE MOTHERLAND


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 21, 2010)

Ben said:


> I need their nubile energysperm to buildsatisfy my de-aging machinehunger, my cause is good and noble you sick commie oppressor.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 21, 2010)

Magikian said:


> Haha, enjoy not being able to buy alcohol.



I hate when teens ask me to buy drinks/fags for them.
I do not _in any way_ look like the sort of person who would be cool like that.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I hate when teens ask me to buy drinks/fags for them.
> I do not _in any way_ look like the sort of person who would be cool like that.



Yeah, I'm just waiting till I'm of age then going at it with the partying and all that who-ha. What can I say, I respect the law.


----------



## Keryu (Mar 21, 2010)

Turning 19 this year in September <3


----------



## twelvestring (Mar 21, 2010)

I was a teenage furry once.



Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, I'm just waiting till I'm of age then going at it with the partying and all that who-ha. What can I say, I respect the law.


You really shouldn't do that scotty.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> I was a teenage furry once.
> 
> 
> You really shouldn't do that scotty.




I'm a damn goodie-two shoes. I'm probably the cleanest furfag you've ever met.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm a damn goodie-two shoes. I'm probably the cleanest furfag you've ever met.


 you couldnt be cleaner than me.  i follow all the rules!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you couldnt be cleaner than me.  i follow all the rules!



Well...I have the mouth of a sailor so you MIGHT have me beat...depends.

Edit: Lol that can be taken many different ways. I could be going off the sterotypical gay sailor and saying I give oral rather well or I could be saying that every other word outta my mouth is profane. I meant the second one of course 

Silly salty Horn SeaDogs.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well...I have the mouth of a sailor so you MIGHT have me beat...depends.


well maybe im worse.... it all depends on the setting.... if im in school i follow all the rules and keep my mouth somewhat under control.... outside of school however.... i have a filty mouth, am a lazy punk most of the time, and all my female friends know im a bit of a perv ^^

*edit* -_-    ew scotty.... i though you were only gay online...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i have a filty mouth, am a lazy punk most of the time, and all my female friends know im a bit of a perv ^^
> 
> *edit* -_-    ew scotty.... i though you were only gay online...



Way to fufil my stereotype that most IRL guys are scum.
I bet you spit on the floor in public all the time, too, right? 

YOU MAKE ME SICK


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Way to fufil my stereotype that most IRL guys are scum.
> I bet you spit on the floor in public all the time, too, right?
> 
> YOU MAKE ME SICK


 oi! i aint scum!  I treat my friends kindly and the people i see as scum i treat poorly!   i am in all advanced classes in school and have 98+ averages in every one!   I VOTED AGAINST NUKING IRAN IN A SCHOOL PROGRAM!

and i dont spit.  thats gross >.>


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2010)

advanced classes dont make you a good person. 

not wwanting to nuke people helps though


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Fay V said:


> advanced classes dont make you a good person.
> 
> not wwanting to nuke people helps though


    im a good person!  Im a boy scout! :V

and i cant take a broom seriously! THE BROOM REPRESENTS HATE!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oi! i aint scum!  I treat my friends kindly and the people i see as scum i treat poorly!   i am in all advanced classes in school and have 98+ averages in every one!   I VOTED AGAINST NUKING IRAN IN A SCHOOL PROGRAM!
> 
> and i dont spit.  thats gross >.>



Your lies mean nothing to me.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Your lies mean nothing to me.


 awww    oh well :/   if ya think im scum not my problem.  you dont know me and i dont know u ^^


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> awww    oh well :/   if ya think im scum not my problem.  you dont know me and i dont know u ^^



Aww. <3


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Way to fufil my stereotype that *most IRL guys are scum*.
> I bet you spit on the floor in public all the time, too, right?
> 
> YOU MAKE ME SICK


...that is truth...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...that is truth...


 hooray its wulfy! ~<3


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> hooray its wulfy! ~<3


D':


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> D':


 :3


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> :3



This again...?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> This again...?


 ...maybe..... :3   you want in?


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...maybe..... :3   you want in?


*hides*


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...maybe..... :3   you want in?



Uh... no thanks.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *hides*


dont hide! im totally gentle! like Ratte! ...or scotty or harley!



Tommy said:


> Uh... no thanks.


 aww  ok :/


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> dont hide!    im totally gentle!  like Ratte! ...or scotty or harley!


*continues hiding*


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> dont hide! im totally gentle! like Ratte! ...or scotty or harley!


Yeah right. XD


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *continues hiding*


 *finds willow*  i havent done anything yet!  why u hidin'?


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> dont hide! im totally gentle! like Ratte! ...or scotty or harley!



That's not very gentle.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Yeah right. XD


:3



Tommy said:


> That's not very gentle.


sure it is.... :3


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> :3
> 
> 
> sure it is.... :3


No it's not ;^;


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No it's not ;^;


 fine.... ill play nice... *hugs willow*   there. ^^


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> fine.... ill play nice... *hugs willow*   there. ^^


*cries*


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 21, 2010)

you know 19 is still a teenager


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *cries*


*cuddle* :3



Sarlune said:


> you know 19 is still a teenager


 does it?  i guess... maybe because its nine-_teen...._


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> you know 19 is still a teenager


Yea...but legally you're an adult and therefore will be tried as an adult if you go to court...


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *cries*



See? You made her cry.



Sarlune said:


> you know 19 is still a teenager



Technically speaking, yes, but you're also a young adult.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm a damn goodie-two shoes. I'm probably the cleanest furfag you've ever met.



You're only the cleanest furfag because I'm not a fag :V .



WillowWulf said:


> ...that is truth...



Thanks so much.



Sarlune said:


> you know 19 is still a teenager



Agreed. I am still in my teens, although I can buy cancer sticks now!


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *cuddle* :3_._


*weak growl*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 21, 2010)

Willow, how could you? ;___;


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *weak growl*


 shh... shh... *pets* :3


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Willow, how could you? ;___;


what?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *weak growl*



Is that it?



Harebelle said:


> Willow, how could you? ;___;



She would if she could, but she can't, so she won't. Unless I force her, of course.


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Is that it?
> 
> 
> 
> She would if she could, but she can't, so she won't. Unless I force her, of course.


what?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I
> 
> She would if she could, but she can't, so she won't. Unless I force her, of course.


exactly ^^


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 21, 2010)

Weaksauce D:<


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> exactly ^^


I'm confuuused ;^;


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> what?



Be more fierce. He likes doing you like this because it's so easy. You're like an extreme submissive.



Usarise said:


> exactly ^^



Exacatically?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm confuuused ;^;


just get in the nice dark room and everything will be explained :3



atrakaj said:


> Be more fierce. He likes doing you like this because it's so easy. You're like an extreme submissive.


 fierceness is good too... :3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Be more fierce. He likes doing you like this because it's so easy. You're like an extreme submissive.


 Yes, don't be a weaksauce D:< Bullies love it when you roll over for them


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> just get in the nice dark room and everything will be explained :3
> 
> 
> fierceness is good too... :3



Yes, but at least you'll get some injuries from raping her >:V .


Pssst! Willow! Here's a tazer. Go for his yiffer.


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yes, but at least you'll get some injuries from raping her >:V .
> 
> 
> Pssst! Willow! Here's a tazer. Go for his yiffer.


;^;


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yes, but at least you'll get some injuries from raping her >:V .
> 
> 
> Pssst! Willow! Here's a tazer. Go for his yiffer.


Kinky =3


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ;^;



*sigh*



Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Kinky =3



Really. What about would be kinky if it was you? Getting hurt, or getting your yiffer electrocuted?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yes, but at least you'll get some injuries from raping her >:V .
> 
> 
> Pssst! Willow! Here's a tazer. Go for his yiffer.


so? :3    the pain... it hurts so good! 



Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Kinky =3


hellz yeah!



WillowWulf said:


> ;^;


 :3 *rubs back*  ...i can be nice...


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> :3 *rubs back* ...i can be nice...


 Stop that, you're making yourself sound creepy o-o


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Stop that, you're making yourself sound creepy o-o



I think that's what he's intending to do.


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Stop that, you're making yourself sound creepy o-o


yeeessssz D:


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> does it?  i guess... maybe because its nine-_teen...._


Exactly.



WillowWulf said:


> Yea...but legally you're an adult and therefore will be tried as an adult if you go to court...


So? You can legally be considered an adult at 17 when you sign up for the military. Doesn't make you any less of a teenager.


Tommy said:


> Technically speaking, yes, but you're also a young adult.



I was a young adult when I became a woman. (aka when I started my period)
Which was 11


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> yeeessssz D:


Tell him to STFU then. ^_^


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 21, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Tell him to STFU then. ^_^


Yeah =D


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I think that's what he's intending to do.


...maybe. :3



WillowWulf said:


> yeeessssz D:


 :3  *pushes down and sits on willow*


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> :3  *pushes down and sits on willow*


Uhm, after observing the way you treated me on my thread and then the way you treat another lady here, I am starting to worry about you. D:


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Uhm, after observing the way you treated me on my thread and then the way you treat another lady here, I am starting to worry about you. D:


He's been being mean to me since yesterday ;^;


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> He's been being mean to me since yesterday ;^;


Why yesterday?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Uhm, after observing the way you treated me on my thread and then the way you treat another lady here, I am starting to worry about you. D:


 let me let ya in on a lil' secret ^^   i act much different on other parts of the internet.  i only act this way on 4chan, FAF, and when my GF wants it :3    ...otherwise im pretty nice and _decently_ gentle....


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Why yesterday?



Some other topic. I forgot which one.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> let me let ya in on a lil' secret ^^ i act much different on other parts of the internet. i only act this way on 4chan, FAF, and when my GF wants it :3 ...otherwise im pretty nice and _decently_ gentle....


 I don't like how you italicized the decently.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> He's been being mean to me since yesterday ;^;


sowry. :3



Wyldfyre said:


> Why yesterday?


cuz i was bored yesterday and she was the only girl on :/


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I don't like how you italicized the decently.


^


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I don't like how you italicized the decently.


 well i like hunting a lot... and i have a sword/knife collection.... i also watch a LOT of violent anime and play a LOT of M games...


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well i like hunting a lot... and i have a sword/knife collection.... i also watch a LOT of violent anime and play a LOT of M games...


 Nothing wrong about a little violence.


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> sowry. :3
> 
> 
> cuz i was bored yesterday and she was the only girl on :/


^ Reason why girls hide...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Nothing wrong about a little violence.


 thats not what most adults believe... XD



WillowWulf said:


> ^ Reason why girls hide...


 i dont believe YOUR hiding atm? :3


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ^ Reason why girls hide...


Ah.
I see why now. XD


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i dont believe YOUR hiding atm? :3


*runs away*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *runs away*


 *runs faster and tackles*  no running! >:V   *ties willow to the thread*


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 21, 2010)

Lolz x3 Funny


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *runs faster and tackles*  no running! >:V   *ties willow to the thread*


STOP BEING CREEPY


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> STOP BEING CREEPY


 1st AMENDMENT SAYS I DONT HAVE TO!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 1st AMENDMENT SAYS I DONT HAVE TO!


EVERYONE IN THIS THREAD DISAGREES.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> EVERYONE IN THIS THREAD DISAGREES.



I VOUCH FOR THIS.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> EVERYONE IN THIS THREAD DISAGREES.


 FIRST AMENDMENT SAYS YOU CAN!  XD  I FUCKING LOVE AMERICA!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> FIRST AMENDMENT SAYS YOU CAN!  XD  I FUCKING LOVE AMERICA!


FUCK AMERICA. I'M BRITISH.


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> EVERYONE IN THIS THREAD DISAGREES.





Tommy said:


> I VOUCH FOR THIS.


*tears up*
HE KEEPS BEING MEAN TO MEE


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> *AMERICA FUCK YEAH!*


fix'd! 




WillowWulf said:


> *tears up*
> HE KEEPS BEING MEAN TO MEE


 im not being mean this time! XD


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im not being mean this time! XD



Well, she doesn't agree with that statement...


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Well, she doesn't agree with that statement...


I don't D:


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> fix'd!


-_-


----------



## Ben (Mar 21, 2010)

Well this thread certainly took a turn for the terrible.

Also, creepy dude: There's a difference between "can do", and "should do."


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 1st AMENDMENT SAYS I DONT HAVE TO!


Internet forums are not democracies.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> -_-






WillowWulf said:


> I don't D:


yes you do! X3



Ben said:


> Well this thread certainly took a turn for the terrible.
> 
> Also, creepy dude: There's a difference between "can do", and "should do."


 yes it has ^^

and no there is no difference... ITS THE SAME! XD


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Internet forums are not democracies.


Ok then!    I NOW CLAIM THIS THREAD IN THE NAME OF SOVIET RUSSIA!
I WILL BE ADDRESSED AS "OUR LEADER, COMRADE USARISE"!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Ok then!    I NOW CLAIM THIS THREAD IN THE NAME OF SOVIET RUSSIA!
> I WILL BE ADDRESSED AS "OUR LEADER, COMRADE USARISE"!



No thanks.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Ok then!    I NOW CLAIM THIS THREAD IN THE NAME OF SOVIET RUSSIA!
> I WILL BE ADDRESSED AS "OUR LEADER, COMRADE USARISE"!


Erm...











No.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> No thanks.


 What was that Comrade Tommy?  Do i hear an execution starting?


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Ok then!    I NOW CLAIM THIS THREAD IN THE NAME OF SOVIET RUSSIA!
> I WILL BE ADDRESSED AS "OUR LEADER, COMRADE USARISE"!


*weak growl*

FUCK NO >: (


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *weak growl*
> 
> FUCK NO >: (


 Twas only a weak growl and i shall forgive you Comrade Willow!  but it is not without repent! *locks willow in the stocks* 15 Lashings!  *starts whipping*


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Ok then!    I NOW CLAIM THIS THREAD IN THE NAME OF SOVIET RUSSIA!
> I WILL BE ADDRESSED AS "OUR LEADER, COMRADE USARISE"!


Uh... it doesn't work like that, the mods and admins are the "dictators", because they can do whatever they please and get away with it. They could ban me for my excessive use of commas or some other shit excuse if they wanted to.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Uh... it doesn't work like that, the mods and admins are the "dictators", because they can do whatever they please and get away with it. They could ban me for my excessive use of commas or some other shit excuse if they wanted to.


 -_-  that will be all Comrade Kellie!   I SHALL DO AS I PLEASE!  ...untill admins get here....


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Twas only a weak growl and i shall forgive you Comrade Willow!  but it is not without repent! *locks willow in the stocks* 15 Lashings!  *starts whipping*


;^;


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ;^;


 Take your punishment like a good soviet russian! NO CRYING! *continues whipping*


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Take your punishment like a good soviet russian! NO CRYING! *continues whipping*


Can someone help D:


----------



## Leon (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Take your punishment like a good soviet russian! NO CRYING! *continues whipping*


*takes whip* That's not how you do it you pathetic wretch! *sarts whipping harder >:[


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

leon said:


> *takes whip* That's not how you do it you pathetic wretch! *sarts whipping harder >:[


GOOD! GOOD JOB COMRADE!



WillowWulf said:


> Can someone help D:


Leon is!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Leon is!



Wrong kind of help.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

Since when did FAF become Soviet Russia?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Since when did FAF become Soviet Russia?


 Since now!


----------



## Leon (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> GOOD! GOOD JOB COMRADE!


 
You will refer to me as General, I outrank you, so go get me a sammich. >:[


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 21, 2010)

As I clicked on this thread I was under the impression that I was entering an on-topic discussion. 

What the fuck was I thinking. This is The Den.


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

leon said:


> *takes whip* That's not how you do it you pathetic wretch! *sarts whipping harder >:[


*cries harder*


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Since now!


That easily?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

leon said:


> You will refer to me as General, I outrank you, so go get me a sammich. >:[


*calls military*  GET OUT LEON!  GET OUT OF RUSSIA TROTSKEY!



WillowWulf said:


> *cries harder*


 Its ok. the traitor is gone!  HAIL RUSSIA!
*lets out* NOW BACK TO WORK!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> As I clicked on this thread I was under the impression that I was entering an on-topic discussion.
> 
> What the fuck was I thinking. This is The Den.



Nope. There isn't such thing as an on-topic discussion in The Den.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Nope. There isn't such thing as an on-topic discussion in The Den.


Other than the first post. Then the second post just replies to one obscure area of the first post and distorts the meaning making an entirely new, unstable topic.

Why does post count rise here.


----------



## Leon (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *calls military* GET OUT LEON! GET OUT OF RUSSIA TROTSKEY!
> 
> 
> Its ok. the traitor is gone! HAIL RUSSIA!
> *lets out* NOW BACK TO WORK!


*shoots you in the face* That will teach you for insubordination.


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *calls military*  GET OUT LEON!  GET OUT OF RUSSIA TROTSKEY!
> 
> 
> Its ok. the traitor is gone!  HAIL RUSSIA!
> *lets out* NOW BACK TO WORK!


*folds down ears*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

leon said:


> *shoots you in the face* That will teach you for insubordination.


 GODDAMNIT THATS NOT HOW HISTORY WENT YOU STUPID FURRY! DX   
JOSEPH STALIN EXILED HIS PARTNER LEON TROTSKEY FROM RUSSIA AND TOOK OVER ON HIS OWN!


----------



## Leon (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> GODDAMNIT THATS NOT HOW HISTORY WENT YOU STUPID FURRY! DX
> JOSEPH STALIN EXILED HIS PARTNER LEON TROTSKEY FROM RUSSIA AND TOOK OVER ON HIS OWN!


Well, I'm writing my own history lesson.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

leon said:


> Well, I'm writing my own history lesson.


 History teacher is disappoint.


----------



## Leon (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> History teacher is disappoint.


 
I am 5-star russian general, I give no shits as to what a history teacher thinks.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

leon said:


> I am 5-star russian general, I give no shits as to what a history teacher thinks.


 WRONG!!!!!!
YOU ARE THIS GUY!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leon_Trotsky


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

leon said:


> I am 5-star russian general, I give no shits as to what a history teacher thinks.


Ha! XD


----------



## Leon (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> WRONG!!!!!!
> YOU ARE THIS GUY!
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leon_Trotsky


 
I am not this guy of which you speak, I am powerful, and I already shot you in the face.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

leon said:


> I am not this guy of which you speak, I am powerful, and I already shot you in the face.


 IM INDESTRUCTABLE!  you cant kill me!
IN SOVIET RUSSIA YOU ARE WHOM OF WHICH I SPEAK!


----------



## Ben (Mar 21, 2010)

Holy shit, stop roleplaying you immense faggots.


----------



## Leon (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> IM INDESTRUCTABLE! you cant kill me!
> IN SOVIET RUSSIA YOU ARE WHOM OF WHICH I SPEAK!


 
I still outrank you, you are now exiled.



Ben said:


> Holy shit, stop roleplaying you immense faggots.


 
Hate to burst your bubble, but I'm only half gay.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

Ben said:


> Holy shit, stop roleplaying you immense faggots.


NEVAR!!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

Ben said:


> Holy shit, stop roleplaying you immense faggots.



I'm pretty sure they're not gonna stop.


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Ben said:


> Holy shit, stop roleplaying you immense faggots.


They're doing it at my expense D:


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Ben said:


> Holy shit, stop roleplaying you immense faggots.


NO!  this is Soviet Russia now!  



leon said:


> I still outrank you, you are now exiled.


No you dont!  YOU ARE EXILED!   



Wyldfyre said:


> NEVAR!!


 In Soviet Russia you at least spell NEVER right!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> They're doing it at my expense D:


I think it's gone past that now...


----------



## Leon (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> No you dont! YOU ARE EXILED!


 
I am 5-star general, you are low ranking officer.


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I think it's gone past that now...


I kno


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'm pretty sure they're not gonna stop.


eh i have to...>.>  i gotta go write a paper for school now 
will u do it for me? :3



WillowWulf said:


> They're doing it at my expense D:


 See what happens when you arent submissive?!  YOU CAUSE THE RUSSIAN REVOLUTION!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> eh i have to...>.>  i gotta go write a paper for school now
> will u do it for me? :3



No thanks.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

leon said:


> I am 5-star general, you are low ranking officer.


 NO FUCK YOU I AM GOD NOW! *smites* Bwuahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> eh i have to...>.>  i gotta go write a paper for school now
> will u do it for me? :3


Lawl, school.


----------



## Leon (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> NO FUCK YOU I AM GOD NOW! *smites* Bwuahahahahaha!!!!


 
You're no god, you're a foul demon!!!

*slays with the power of god.*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *runs faster and tackles*  no running! >:V   *ties willow to the thread*



You are not allowed to use that emote.


*>:V 
*​



Kellie Gator said:


> Internet forums are not democracies.



Agreed. We are a group of individuals governed by people sitting in helicopters with sniper rifles.



leon said:


> You will refer to me as General, I outrank you, so go get me a sammich. >:[



When did you get promoted? :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 21, 2010)

leon said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but I'm only half gay.


Congratulations. You're a bisexual. You're still a roleplaying faggot.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> Congratulations. You're a bisexual. You're still a roleplaying faggot.


Hey, why the hate?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 21, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Hey, why the hate?


There's nothing to love.


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

leon said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but I'm only half gay.


....so would that just make you a fag?...or a got? :/


----------



## Atrak (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Twas only a weak growl and i shall forgive you Comrade Willow!  but it is not without repent! *locks willow in the stocks* 15 Lashings!  *starts whipping*





WillowWulf said:


> Can someone help D:





I just got off the train.







The last few pages never happened.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 21, 2010)

I am 16.


----------



## Leon (Mar 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> There's nothing to love.


It's ok, my parents told me the same thing. :V



atrakaj said:


> When did you get promoted? :V


When I walked in the thread.



WillowWulf said:


> ....so would that just make you a fag?...or a got? :/


A fag. :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 21, 2010)

I think I vaguely remember when leon was straight. Or maybe I'm thinking of someone else.

I probably am thinking of someone else, after all, leon isn't very memorable.


----------



## Leon (Mar 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> I think I vaguely remember when leon was straight. Or maybe I'm thinking of someone else.
> 
> I probably am thinking of someone else, after all, leon isn't very memorable.


Awww, that just warms the cockles of my heart. :V


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> I think I vaguely remember when leon was straight. Or maybe I'm thinking of someone else.
> 
> I probably am thinking of someone else, after all, leon isn't very memorable.


D:


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 21, 2010)

leon said:


> Awww, that just warms the cockles of my heart. :V





WillowWulf said:


> D:


<3


----------



## Bando (Mar 21, 2010)

:V


----------



## Leon (Mar 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> <3


 
It's ok, I love you too. :v


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> <3


Whaaaat? D:


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Whaaaat? D:


Try not to think about it too much.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 21, 2010)

leon said:


> It's ok, I love you too. :v


When I read this, I had this image.

:\/
:V
:v
:.


WillowWulf said:


> Whaaaat? D:


 ?taaaahW


----------



## Bando (Mar 21, 2010)

Â¿Que pasÃ³ en este thread?


----------



## Kokobeanie (Mar 21, 2010)

Can you say
Off topic?


----------



## Leon (Mar 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> When I read this, I had this image.
> 
> :\/
> :V
> ...


I'll put diffrent images in your head. :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 21, 2010)

Kokobeanie said:


> Can you say
> Off topic?


This is The Den, you get used to it.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

Kokobeanie said:


> Can you say
> Off topic?


Whatever, it's fun.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'm pretty sure they're not gonna stop.



This is how threads die.  Please, think of the threads.



Wyldfyre said:


> Whatever, it's fun.



Was.

<-- Spoilsport.


----------

